# IRS scam (but not the real gov't IRS)



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Hey, I got great news. I opened a new e-mail address for selling some things at the e-bay auctions, and I'm truly blessed. The IRS (from [email protected]) somehow got a hold of this one-month old e-mail address and tells me via e-mail that I'm in line for a tax refund of $225.91 due to the annual calculations of my fiscal activity.

You got to love the government's precision. It must be my lucky day.

They even have a lovely "click here" to access your tax refund form.

Sure. I think I'll pass and let Geo W. use the money to better equip our army in Iraq.

Grant
Jackson, MO http://www.25hives.homestead.com


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Just think how much money the bad guys could make if they put as much effort into a real JOB


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

honeyman46408 said:


> Just think how much money the bad guys could make if they put as much effort into a real JOB


 hm why would he want a real job he has all the fools working for him now.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*IRS Phishing Scam*

See http://www.snopes.com/fraud/phishing/irs2006.asp and http://urbanlegends.about.com/b/2007/08/24/irs-tax-refund-emails-are-phishing-scams.htm.

As always, never click the link in the email. If you really are that curious, go manually enter the address. The visible part of the link is usually NOT where you're being sent. Typing the address manually ensures that you're going where YOU want to go, NOT where THEY want you to go.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I got one of those too, but it was only for a measely $129, wasn't even worth clicking the provided link.


----------

